# Foolish question, probably



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

I admit I'm not the most knowledgeable about different yarn types, so would someone please explain to me why some (many?) knitters seem to hate acrylic yarn so much? The nicer ones, such as Caron Simply Soft seem to me to be soft, vibrant, and machine washable. Not perfect for every project, perhaps, but what's wrong with that?


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

RED2nd said:


> I admit I'm not the most knowledgeable about different yarn types, so would someone please explain to me why some (many?) knitters seem to hate acrylic yarn so much? The nicer ones, such as Caron Simply Soft seem to me to be soft, vibrant, and machine washable. Not perfect for every project, perhaps, but what's wrong with that?


There is nothing wrong with a nice acrylic yarn-especially for those of us who are sensitive to wools. And, for those who for whatever reason have no desire to hand launder items.
If you like it, use it.

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

I use acrylic yarns almost exclusively. I do a lot of charity knitting and none of my family can tolerate animal fibers. I think acrylic fibers have much improved from what they used to be.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I knit and crochet a lot, and if I used expensive yarns, I would bankrupt the household. Personally, I need easy care. I spend my time hand washing and caring for my autistic son, so I don't have the inclination to do it with any garments.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I prefer them too, for the ease of washing them. I knitted one wool baby sweater this year and is was so rough the baby couldn't wear it.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

I think it is a matter of preference...I prefer this yarn to most others, and it is my main yarn...as was said...the price of some of the others could bankrupt you if you do a lot of knitting and the feel of acrylics is great, especially for those who are allergic to other kinds.


----------



## Mnknit (Jul 2, 2012)

The gifts my friends and family like most are made with "non wool" yarns.

Many people do not like wool against their skin.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

It's definitely an old prejudice, starting from when acrylics were first available and were much rougher than they are now. The old acrylics were pretty stiff, and didn't "breathe" or drape the way natural fibers do. Some people haven't caught on to the fact that they're very much improved these days. And sometime people with an bigger budget for their crafting forget that others have to make-do with less, they're not being mean they just view things from a different perspective. Like suggesting that of course any chocolate lover would obviously go for Godiva. Well, not everyone would.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I just knit with what I like! Good colour/good price/feels nice/washes well---that is usually acrylic!! So many wonderful choices for every project!! Plus how many Moms want to handwash baby blankets made of merino?


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Not everyone has access to Caron Simply Soft. Some of us are limited to the cheaper Red Heart yarns. (Red Heart does make some nicer ones, too).

Bottom line is, cheaper acrylics feel like the plastic they are made from. Better acrylics cost a bit more money, but have been made in such a way as to counter some of that plastic feel. 

Really good acrylics can (nearly) fool many people!!

BUT - the same can be said of wool - different sheep breeds produce differing quality of wool. And how that wool is processed into yarn can make or break the quality - extreme bleaching or dyeing, stripping or coating the fibres to make them machine washable, and other processing can damage the fibre, making it less soft. 

Really, the simple answer is, that anything can be made to be good quality, or poor cheap quality. 

And, if you don't have access or exposure to anything but the lowest quality items - that is what you will gauge things by. For many years, due to budget, cheap Red Heart yarn was all I could buy/use. I didn't have a problem with it - sure I noticed some difference in some balls, but overall, it worked fine for me. When I started knitting socks, Bernat had just started putting out their (affordable) Hot Sox yarns - acrylic sock yarns. I had no problem with them. Then, my situation changed. I was exposed to wool sock yarns, and many other varieties of wools and blends and quality acrylics. I now save my Bernat socks for emergency wearing... I much prefer the wool socks. And the Red Heart acrylic? Sure, I still buy it - but I sure notice the plastic feel more now... and yes, even the cheap stuff has a couple different qualities - some of it, some of the colours, feel nicer than others.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

When I first starting knitting 35 or so years ago, I only used acrylic, which is all I could afford. Then when I started knitting again a few years ago, I branched out and now prefer prefer wool, wool blends, and animal fibers, but all yarns have a purpose. 

I use acrylic for donation knitting, children's clothing, and toys. I've made myself a few garments from acrylic. Some acrylics are quite nice to work with, but when I switch back to a animal fiber yarn, ahhhhh. 

What I really hate is novelty yarns, and yet I know a lot of knitters who love it. 

To each our own -- what we like and what we can afford.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Craft store acrylics are the most economical and easily-accessible of all yarns and make sense to a lot of knitters. There is nothing at all wrong with the way they knit up, and they have the advantage of being totally machine washable/dryable. 

That said, there is something wonderful and luxurious about the feel of a specialty or natural-fiber yarn. I totally encourage every knitter to splurge once in awhile and choose a beautiful yarn to knit up something really special for someone. Keep it within budget by going with a small item (hat, cowl, etc.)


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Wool has a certain luxurious feel that my fingers love (good wool, that is). Sometimes acrylics are the best choice but I still prefer wool/acrylic blends like Encore. I also love mohair, angora, cashmere, silk...not so crazy about cotton. There is no reason for us to be divided, there are plenty of yarn choices to go around and each has it's pros and cons.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I love my acrylics. I will not make anything for baby in anything but acrylic or cotton. And afghans should be easy care, especially if it is a gift. I truly love good wool for certain things, but acrylics have a dominant place in my stash.

PS. the only stupid question is the one you didn't ask.


----------



## Knitsbybritt (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree. There is nothing wrong with acrylic yarns. They might not be right for every project, but I don't like when people shun them! I've met some "yarn snobs" who look down on knitters for using acrylics and it really annoys me.


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses, folks. I do love to splurge on good yarns now and then, and I guess it's been a while since I worked with the really cheap range of yarns. It makes sense that the technology to make them has improved over time, and also that I didn't notice the texture when I didn't know any better.  

My family and I are easily bothered by wool. I'll stick with acrylics for the babies and throws. What natural fibers do you recommend for nicer grown-up clothing?


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

RED2nd said:


> Thanks for all the responses, folks. I do love to splurge on good yarns now and then, and I guess it's been a while since I worked with the really cheap range of yarns. It makes sense that the technology to make them has improved over time, and also that I didn't notice the texture when I didn't know any better.
> 
> My family and I are easily bothered by wool. I'll stick with acrylics for the babies and throws. What natural fibers do you recommend for nicer grown-up clothing?


I love a nice soft merino wool. There are a lot of washable wools now.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Knitsbybritt said:


> I agree. There is nothing wrong with acrylic yarns. They might not be right for every project, but I don't like when people shun them! I've met some "yarn snobs" who look down on knitters for using acrylics and it really annoys me.


I agree.. I even had someone tell me that I'm not really knitting because I was using acrylic...


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

I almost always use acrylics and Red Heart is one of my favorites. I don't see a problem. To me it is the same as those quilters who swear any fabric that does not come from a LQS is terrible quality and should be banned. Sure, most of it is wonderful but come one... 

For those of us who are not millionaires the less expensive stuff is wonderful.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

[/quote]I agree.. I even had someone tell me that I'm not really knitting because I was using acrylic...[/quote]

Now that's beyond stupid and rude to boot. You can knit with rope; you can knit with wire; you can knit with cording; you can knit with cable; you can knit with whatever the hell you want.

Knitting is knitting no matter what the product.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree.. I even had someone tell me that I'm not really knitting because I was using acrylic...[/quote]

Now that's beyond stupid and rude to boot. You can knit with rope; you can knit with wire; you can knit with cording; you can knit with cable; you can knit with whatever the hell you want.

Knitting is knitting no matter what the product.[/quote]

I know - what made it even more amazing that the person who said it had a lot less years knitting experience than I do!! LOL...

Editing to add: It was a few years back, but if I recall, the phrasing went something like, "I don't know how you can call yourself a knitter. I mean, you use that acrylic stuff - that isn't *real* knitting"

I believe my reaction was to just look at her, :roll: say nothing, turn away, and continue my knitting and talking with my *real* friends :lol:


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I won't say that I *hate* acrylic yarns, but I've had too many good experiences with natural fiber yarns to back to the mass merchandised stuff. I knit with Caron yarns years ago and found that they pilled, and lost their body in being washed and dried. I remember the wools Red Heart made back in the day, learned to knit with them, but for the most part RH yarns are very harsh feeling to me these days, and rather garishly colored (mind you, I've dyed some pretty loud wools myself, but I know I can tone them down). I think the biggest reason I prefer not to use them is that they offer no protection from burns. I've spilled hot tea too many times. Are there acrylics that I use, yes. Encore from Plymouth and Decor from Patons, some of the Wendy yarns, and some of the Cascade acrylics are those I'd use when I want an acrylic. 

As for wool being only handwashable, please, let's all grow up, there are many superwash wools and not as many people are allergic to wool as one would be led to believe. If there were then most of us wouldn't be here, since most acrylics didn't come into being until WW II.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Just got my copy of Herrschners' latest catalog. Thought it worth noting that the winner of the "Grand Champion" afghan contest this is a beautiful piece done in------Are you ready?--------Red Heart Super Saver!!!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Dumb questions don't exist on kp,theres no such thing.I can't answer your question because I mainly use acrylic and have done so for 40 odd years now.I love all the different acrylics they knit up beautifuly are lovely soft and warm,they wash like a dream with no special care.Here are just a few of the things I have made with acrylics. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with many of the other posters here. I knit in whatever feels right and looks right for the project. I do like handspun, hand dyed wool/silk/merino whatever for shawls and smaller projects and don't mind paying the money for one or 2 skeins but bigger projects such as jumpers or sweaters does cost me too much for my budget so I opt for the cheaper yarns whether that be acrylic or blends. Babies I always use acrylic softer feel and easier to wash.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> Dumb questions don't exist on kp,theres no such thing.I can't answer your question because I mainly use acrylic and have done so for 40 odd years now.I love all the different acrylics they knit up beautifuly are lovely soft and warm,they wash like a dream with no special care.Here are just a few of the things I have made with acrylics. :lol: :lol:


Absolutely gorgeous items.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

arwenian said:


> Wool has a certain luxurious feel that my fingers love (good wool, that is). Sometimes acrylics are the best choice but I still prefer wool/acrylic blends like Encore. I also love mohair, angora, cashmere, silk...not so crazy about cotton. There is no reason for us to be divided, there are plenty of yarn choices to go around and each has it's pros and cons.


I agree with you on your yarn preferences; however, I understand that many are allergic to wool, and certainly, acrylics have their place in the knitting world. You said, both have their pros and cons; well said.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I use both acrylics and natural fibers ... depends on what I am making and who it is for.

Everything I make for my daughter and granddaughters is acrylic because my daughter already does laundry every day and she would throw a fit if I gave her something she had to hand wash and dry flat!

And some of the things I make for me I use acrylic too. Depends on what it is.

I also love the Swish, washable merino from KnitPicks. Honestly, I have been quite pleased with all of KnitPicks' yarn.

I also love the Vintage by Berroco. It feels so soft to knit with.

I have a cobweb shawl started (haven't worked on it in months) with a mohair and I'm not too crazy about knitting with it. The shawl had stitches to drop for about 4" along the bottom, and the mohair is so sticky to itself the stitches would not drop. I spent a whole afternoon, handpicking all of them down. 

I love the Brava yarn from KnitPicks and I like the Caron Simply Soft too.

Plus, now that I'm retired, I have to make sure what I want to buy fits in the budget. :mrgreen:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I use both. When I started knitting, 50+ years ago, all my Mom could afford was Red Heart yarn. At that time it was a soft acrylic. Then it changed and was so rough, no amount of washing softened it. Switched to Bernat Berella "4" and used that for years. It disappeared and it's replacement also was not as soft as the original. I now knit mostly with yarn from my LYS but still do charity knitting with whatever BB"4" I find on the internet. Caron Simply Soft is also a good yarn, and indeed it is soft, but I find it a bit hard to work with.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Knitsbybritt said:


> I agree. There is nothing wrong with acrylic yarns. They might not be right for every project, but I don't like when people shun them! I've met some "yarn snobs" who look down on knitters for using acrylics and it really annoys me.


I don't look down on knitters that use acrylics... I can understand your annoyance, and I'm a yarn snob. Some people have not been taught good manner and, apparently are not tolerant.

I teach knitting at Jo-Ann's and for the most part we use acrylic yarns. I have come to appreciate many of their acrylic yarns. However, for personal use, I prefer wools and wool blends (with silk, bamboo, mohair, cashmere, etc. I'm not crazy for alpaca)... and, I do like my wools to have some synthetic thread for strength... ~ 15 or 20%. I only use cotton when making baby bibs or facial washcloths... and, I use Sugar and Cream.

Hooray for choices and, as the French say, "Vive la différence!"


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I too do alot of charity knitting, and blends are more affordable, as non allergic...especially when you have no idea who the items are going to....Caron, Red Heart, Patons, Lion Brand all favs of mine, and also Debra Norville.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I started with acrylics because that was what was readily available 60 years ago. Didn't even realize that there was an issue. More recently, discovered LYS's and more expensive yarns. But Lion Brand Amazing came out with a camouflage-colored yarn and I quick knit up a sweater from a Noro pattern that has become my go-to sweater this chilly season. It's a really nice sweater and people admire it, and I love it because it's comfortable.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I knit with what I can afford at the time I am purchasing the yarn, and the only time I ever use the yarn stipulated in a pattern is if I am going to enter the finished project into a competition that I fell I have a good chance of coming third, second or first, although I accept any result along with advice offered, and keep the item for myself. My preference is for the cotton yarns, but if the yarn feels soft and I like the colour, then I'll use it. The old acrylics used to stretch out of shape very quickly, and I think that is the main reason some people dislike that particular yarn. Most of the yarns these days are a mix which make them more suitable for most knitted/crocheted items.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

when I first begin,I bought from a yarn shop and took lessons bought the expensive and moved on.now I am laid off work and have no choice,the red heart Soft ,and with love are great.If you have it spend it,If you don't don't .....no turned up nose here.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

RED2nd said:


> I admit I'm not the most knowledgeable about different yarn types, so would someone please explain to me why some (many?) knitters seem to hate acrylic yarn so much? The nicer ones, such as Caron Simply Soft seem to me to be soft, vibrant, and machine washable. Not perfect for every project, perhaps, but what's wrong with that?


Up until recently I had never knit with anything except acrylics and then I was looking at knitting blankets for various charity projects and learned something about the wool vs. acrylic yarn. One website said they prefer wool over acrylic because the natural fibers keep body heat/warmth in better than acrylics and that they are less likely to catch fire if someone is using an open flame for heating purposes. The website said wool will singe but acrylic will burn. I thought that was interesting as I had always wondered what the differences were.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I, too, learned how to knit many years ago using acrylic yarn. There certainly has been a huge improvement in the quality since then! I don't use it very much anymore because of the things I have read about it's safety (the burning). Since I knit mostly for children, I like a nice cotton blend or a natural fiber like bamboo. I do use some nice acrylic blends, but I try to keep the percentage of natural fiber higher than the acrylic. I'm always looking for a good sale!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Since I donate everything, I always use acrylic. Please ask any question you have, no question is really foolish. I tend to be a reverse yarn snob myself - I just can't bring myself to pay the absurdly high price for some "natural" yarn per teeny hank!


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

I also use acrylic yarns. Mostly my knitting and Croching is for charity so the hospitals want something washable and easy to care for plus being soft and I find the soft acrylic yarns best. Don't like wool. It scratches. To each his own.


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

I also use acrylic yarns. Mostly my knitting and Croching is for charity so the hospitals want something washable and easy to care for plus being soft and I find the soft acrylic yarns best. Don't like wool. It scratches. To each his own.


----------



## carolguess (Oct 16, 2012)

I do a lot of "lace" knitting and acrylic just doesn't work. Also, I love the feel of alpaca, mohair, and cashmere in my hands. Afghans... I always use a soft acrylic. I have the best of both worlds. If it doesn't feel good to my fingers, I won't knit with it.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

this is an interesting video -- it pays to stay informed. 
Learn how Red Heart is made.


----------



## Mariaemarsh (Jun 14, 2012)

Some people are yarn snobs unfortunately but it's nothing wrong with it I use it quite a lot for different projects .


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

The yarn I use depends largely on what project I make. Mostly for hats and baby stuff I use quality acrylics but for shawls which I knit most these days, I used the best natural fiber yarn I can afford. My reason is, if I invest a lot of time and effort on a project it has to be the best material for maximum results.


----------



## MaryMarie (Jul 28, 2012)

I use any kind of yarn that feels good. Sometimes Red Heart is stiff (right word?) to handle and I have heard one can wash RH yarn before knitting any items with it. I have not tried to do that yet but do have some on hand to use up. I also like Carron for some projects, It knits up nicely and right now I am finishing a shoulder shawl with Carron. If you like a yarn, use it. Nothing wrong with that. I usually don't reject a yarn because some one has said they don't like it. I judge that for myself. Enjoy your knitting!

M Marie


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I prefer natural fibers yarns, but try to suit the yarn to the use and need. Wool and Alpaca are much warmer,but acrylics are better for things when you d0n't know about the user. I am working on a baby blanket out of " I love This Yarn" cotton for a summer baby. We will see how it works out.


----------



## E.Rodina (Jan 7, 2013)

I personally don't like the feel of acrylic on my skin. If I knit for myself, I use something natural, or at least a blend with a high content of natural fibres. But for kids acrylic is perfect, especially high-volume acrylic yarn, it's so soft and comes in a lot of pretty colors.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I think it's because acrylics were once though of as a cheap alternative to 'real' knitting yarn i.e. wool. and therefore shunned by the purists!
Modern acrylics are soft, washable and come in a myriad of beautiful colours - perfect for knitting.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Nothing wrong at all....I love those soft acrylics that you're talking about


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I use acrylic because of the easy care. I like knitting for babies and kids, easy care is important. The other group I knit for is young adults. They would not take the time to hand wash anything. 

This subject comes up frequently and I am amazed at the strong feelings on both sides.

I think the most important thing is knitting what makes me happy and the joy I get from seeing my creations on people I love!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Absolutely nothing wrong with acrylic yarns - they are easy care and for many projects, they are perfect! I only buy more expensive yarn when I am making a special gift for a special person. But I do love to go to the yarn shop and feel all the wonderful texture and I do splurge every now and then!


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I prefer a nice super wash wool, such as Cascade 220 SW. Some wools are too rough, that' why I use 220. Also Valley Yarns, sold only on the WEBS site, has a nice worsted & dk weight super wash, that I enjoy using. Each is soft and I use them for almost any project.
I don't like to,use acrylic because of static.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I vary what I use. For some items my kids prefer cotton or a wool blend, e.g. socks. I don't mind some acrylics like Caron or LB variations. Some acrylics however are like knitting with wires, so it definitely depends what you choose. especially if you do not want your finished item to resemble cardboard.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with acrylics. I use them mostly for baby knitting because I dont know how a new baby will react to natural fibers. They are great if you have a limited budget. I spin my own yarn as well and love natural fibers as well.


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

I don't like to wear acrylic. It makes me itch. Ditto w/wool. Even blends. My daughter is the same way. While these yarns don't make my hands itch, I especially don't like the *feel* of acrylic. Of the two, I'd rather knit w/wool.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I guess its pretty safe to say that there are many of us that use the acrylic yarn.. I personally have a hard time finding wool.. I was shocked that the sock yarn I bought was 70% most yarn in MY area is acrylic. I love and almost only knit with Red Heart Soft... its soft and works up almost like a cotton blend.. I am lucky that I can get here at the local drug store in most every color.. We DON'T buy much from the internet... I have gotten a few needles from knitpics but thats about it.. and so getting my yarn I have never seen or felt from the internet might happen some day but for now I preffer to stick with whats available to me.. and that is acrylic yarn.... some people are lucky and spin their own.. or have access to wool yarn that doesn't break the bank but a hobby in my opinion should be enjoyable.. and if you and your spouse are fighting over the cost of your hobby then it is no longer fun...


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Nothing at all. I suspect the "yarn snobs" are older, from the time when the only acrylic available made really great rugs and not much else. Today we have so many yarns that mimic wool so closely if there's no label, we have to do the burn test to determine whether or not it IS wool. EX: Knitpicks' Brava bulky is so soft it makes me want to wrap myself in the jacket I'm making for a daughter (and it's currently 2.99 per 100g ball). And there are some wools that are as bad as the "old" acrylics. You can still get crummy acrylics, but the good ones are priced slightly less than good wool. I envy, sort of, those who can afford to pay $15-20 for a skein, but I personally don't know any of those people. So don't feel guilty for choosing acrylic!


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

RED2nd said:


> I admit I'm not the most knowledgeable about different yarn types, so would someone please explain to me why some (many?) knitters seem to hate acrylic yarn so much? The nicer ones, such as Caron Simply Soft seem to me to be soft, vibrant, and machine washable. Not perfect for every project, perhaps, but what's wrong with that?


I use the acrylic yarn all the time, apart from the fact that you can machine wash the items with safety, some people are allergic to pure wool. All my granddaughters and grandsons are all in acrylic - my dear DIL will shrink them otherwise

:-D


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Not a foolish question, at all. I think it depends on the project. Acrylic is great for toys, particularly the ones that will get washed a lot. For wearables, a lot depends on a person's tolerance for wool. I can wear wool socks, for instance, but can't tolerate it otherwise. Personally, I will knit and crochet with anything flexible enough to allow a hook or needle.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree.. I even had someone tell me that I'm not really knitting because I was using acrylic...[/quote]

Now that's beyond stupid and rude to boot. You can knit with rope; you can knit with wire; you can knit with cording; you can knit with cable; you can knit with whatever the hell you want.

Knitting is knitting no matter what the product.[/quote]

I LOVE this response! :thumbup:


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

My only complaint/negative about the Caron soft yarns is that they don't wear very well, but the yarns are lovely to work with. 

I make it a point to mention that the fingerless mittens I make should not be used anywhere near a flame because of the melting factor, but other than that, I've never gotten a complaint from anyone I've made for.

Jo


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

I just discovered Caron baby yarn and love it for making sweaters for adults.


----------



## sharon.quinn824 (Nov 15, 2012)

I too have to be aware of my budget, so I have to use acrylic yarns. I love to feel nice fabrics and yarns. I too love natural fibers, but I am allergic to wools. Is there anything that can be done to remedy the scratchiness of wool? I also am doing a charity project, and wool is required.


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree that it's an old prejudice from the first acrylics that were Orlon,pilled horribly and had a cheap appearance--wool was out and the lousy stuff was "in" because it wouldn't shrink in the washer and handwashing was "out". Acrylics and wools improved--first with blends. Newer yarn classifications came out with the advent of bulky, novelty, DK, etc. Yarns don't PILL anymore and the colors were refined. There's no anti-wool about shrinkage anymore due to felting vs the blends and superwash--people have more choices and preferences. Cottons have been thru the mill too. We have all our choices out there now. I find I "go wool" for some things, cotton for others and acrylics -- all are good yarns now. My question came when I noticed "made from wood and other recycled products"---my mom IRONED it and it melted! I don't know WHAT the stuff is...


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm spoiled by the kettle-dyed and hand-dyed natural fibers such as wool. Malabrigo being one of my favorites. The colors are just beautiful. 

For Afghans, blackets, children's wear, or anything worn next to the skin, I would still use acrylic or a cotton blend, especially here in Florida where warmth is not that important. I recently used Red Heart Soft for an Afghan and was impressed with the softness.


----------



## emilynne capelli (Dec 19, 2012)

I use only natural or animal fibres because of the static electricity that develops from synthetic yarns on the human body. I find the same with clothes and avoid all synthetic fabrics as much as I can. My favourite blend at the moment is a new shirt that is a mix of silk and super fine cotton. It is a dream to wear and breathes whereas all synthetic garments end up feeling to me like plastic bags.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

RED2nd-Not a foolish question. There is nothing wrong with acrylic yarn. It has some great advantages over natural plant and animal fibers. I like many different yarns and especially like acrylic/natural fiber blends. Plymouth Encore (75% acrylic, 25% wool) and RYC Cashsoft (a micro fiber and cashmere blend) are two of my favorite yarns, especially for baby and children knitting. Strength and ease of care are two of the things I really like about acrylic. Ask 100 other people and you'd probably get 100 different answers. It all comes down to personal choice. My best advise: use what you like and what works for you. Denise


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

I use all types. I inherited some yarn years ago from my mother, obviously an early acrylic--Yikes! Like knitting with plastic thread! The newer ones are MUCH different and much softer.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Speaking as a recovering yarn snob, I would say that wool yarn or other expensive animal fibers feel so much nicer to feel flowing through your fingers - which is one of my main reasons to love knitting and crocheting.

I dislike the acrylics that continue to fray at the tips like Homespun, but admit that it makes a really soft, fluffy product.

Now that I have 5 grandkids in college, who would not appreciate anything that has to be hand washed and laid flat to dry, I have started getting over my aversion to acrylic yarns.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

gsbyrge said:


> . . . I suspect the "yarn snobs" are older, . . .


I'm older and certainly not a yarn snob -- I learned to knit as a child -- have been a 'serious' knitter for over 50 years. I have always used whatever yarn suits my needs, and my budget. Nothing like a limited budget to keep a person humble. I've not really encountered much yarn snobbery here at KP, but have met yarn snobs in person and they are mainly women supported by well off husbands and therefore have more discretionary income than I do. My SS is my $ to live on, not my play money. Red Heart perfectly suits my needs for afgans, accessories and charity work. My splurge is for more expensive sock yarns -- I watch for sales and at outlets and even thrift stores.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

gsbyrge said:


> Nothing at all. I suspect the "yarn snobs" are older, from the time when the only acrylic available made really great rugs and not much else. Today we have so many yarns that mimic wool so closely if there's no label, we have to do the burn test to determine whether or not it IS wool. EX: Knitpicks' Brava bulky is so soft it makes me want to wrap myself in the jacket I'm making for a daughter (and it's currently 2.99 per 100g ball). And there are some wools that are as bad as the "old" acrylics. You can still get crummy acrylics, but the good ones are priced slightly less than good wool. I envy, sort of, those who can afford to pay $15-20 for a skein, but I personally don't know any of those people. So don't feel guilty for choosing acrylic!


AMEN!!!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> Not everyone has access to Caron Simply Soft. Some of us are limited to the cheaper Red Heart yarns. (Red Heart does make some nicer ones, too).


Caron can't be THAT expensive, my local Wal-Mart carries some of it! *LOL* And yes, it's a bit more than the Red Heart, but particularly for small projects it is not necessarily enough more expensive to be prohibitive.

I do use Red Heart a lot, though.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

There are some very good...soft....acrylics and are very useful for many projects...I like Berroco's Comfort.....I use it for baby blankets and any project that must be washable.....it also holds up well to repeated wear and washings....but not all acrylics are created equal and I imagine that a bad experience with one would put you off the lot...that's unfair....but true of some knitters I know...
julie


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

In general I don't like to wear acrylic because it doesn't breathe & I often end up feeling sweaty & clammy. I also find wool hats & scarves a lot warmer.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I love the natural fibers, but my sister is allergic to all wool and needs to wash and dry the easy way. So acrylic is fine for her and her daughter. who is 13 and uses a washer and dryer well. They do not think of the fibers need.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

My yarn preference has to do more with what I'm knitting and who ultimately, will get it. Secondarily, it has to do with what feels good in my hands. 

I can't knit much for very long with Red Heart or Simply Soft as they don't have much "give". I have both arthritis and tendinitis and working with these yarns, along with most 100% cotton yarns, make my hands hurt. 

I do remember back in the day when acrylic yarn was awful stuff, but now, some of the most lovely and luscious yarn I've worked with has been acrylic!


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

I just love cotton yarns -- any weight. I am allergic to wool and acrylics make me too warm. I do use a lot of acrylics for charity knitting. I can knit with wool as the allergic reaction only seems to happen when I wear next to my skin for long periods of time. Every yarn has its place.


----------



## Isa (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree with Patty from Michigan, there are no foolish questions. I also agree with the overall consensus that everyone has their own preferences and one should use what they prefer and can afford. I have many allergies and strangely, I cannot manage acrylic fibers when working with these yarns, no matter what the quality. My hands become very dry and crack to the point of bleeding around the cuticles. Using lotion just transfers onto the piece I am working on which can stain the cheeper acrylics if not washed right away. Gloves while I am working the piece, absolutely not! For baby items I knit in a good cotton blend or bamboo. Also used for afghans and throws which washes very well, holds shape and the items lasts a long time. My personal items I use animal and plant fibers. I buy at my FYS as well as on line, only when on sale. I build a stash and keep a notebook of projects I want to make and refer to it when I see the yarn on sale. Needless to say, I have a huge stash!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

RED2nd said:


> I admit I'm not the most knowledgeable about different yarn types, so would someone please explain to me why some (many?) knitters seem to hate acrylic yarn so much? The nicer ones, such as Caron Simply Soft seem to me to be soft, vibrant, and machine washable. Not perfect for every project, perhaps, but what's wrong with that?


I like acrylic yarns for most projects & over the years I have learned which acrylics are better than others. It also depends on what it is that I am making. I don't use expensive acrylics for babies & children as they grow out of the items quickly & they need to be laundered often. I will look for a higher grade acrylic if I am knitting for an adult.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I love acrylic yarn, especially the brand from Hobby Lobby names "I Love This Yarn." It's really soft and durable, and they have a huge array of colors. 

I also love wool and novelty yarns. It all depends on what I'm making as to the yarn I select.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Since I knit mainly stuff for grandkids I use acrylic so it can be machine washed and dried. The moms wouldn't want to hand wash, I know. Same for afghans...


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't care much for wool, but I do like cotton,sometimes silk for a special project, but I mainly use blends of acrylic, and other fibers, like cotton,bamboo,etc..


----------



## insaneannie (Jan 28, 2011)

I really wish I could afford "nice" yarn. Knitting is my therapy for stress, and a multitude of other things. I love the new Red Heart "love" yarn, its soft and delightful to work with.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

There is nothing "wrong" with acrylic yarns, and yes, they have improved. There are better ones on the market now, that feel nicer than others. Of course, price and intended use often dictate what we buy. I prefer natural fibers and fine yarns, but I still have projects that do not require that kind of yarn. Patons and Bernat make some lovely acrylic yarns, and some wonderful, yet less expensive natural or mixed fibers. Even Red Heart has come out with softer yarns in nicer colors in the past few years. But for really beautiful garments, I still prefer natural fibers such as wool, alpaca, cotton, linen, bamboo or silk and I look for the ones that feel good next to my skin. Why would I buy a yarn at any price that was scratchy--and those kind come at any price point. I recently made a couple sweaters in two different Berrocco yarns that were fairly expensive, yet had quite large percentages of acrylic mixed with the wools and alpacas. The acrylic gives the wool stability so it doesn't shrink or stretch so much. The trick is to open yourself up to all the yarn possibilities and maybe if you only use acrylic, try a blend or a natural and see what you think. Shop sales or on line. I have found very pricey yarns marked down to less than Red Heart with careful on-line shopping.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

There is nothing "wrong" with acrylic yarns, and yes, they have improved. There are better ones on the market now, that feel nicer than others. Of course, price and intended use often dictate what we buy. I prefer natural fibers and fine yarns, but I still have projects that do not require that kind of yarn. Patons and Bernat make some lovely acrylic yarns, and some wonderful, yet less expensive natural or mixed fibers. Even Red Heart has come out with softer yarns in nicer colors in the past few years. But for really beautiful garments, I still prefer natural fibers such as wool, alpaca, cotton, linen, bamboo or silk and I look for the ones that feel good next to my skin. Why would I buy a yarn at any price that was scratchy--and those kind come at any price point. I recently made a couple sweaters in two different Berrocco yarns that were fairly expensive, yet had quite large percentages of acrylic mixed with the wools and alpacas. The acrylic gives the wool stability so it doesn't shrink or stretch so much. The trick is to open yourself up to all the yarn possibilities and maybe if you only use acrylic, try a blend or a natural and see what you think. Shop sales or on line. I have found very pricey yarns marked down to less than Red Heart with careful on-line shopping.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

It really depends on the acrylics. There are so absolutely marvelous ones, nice and soft, with beautiful colors, and which launder easily. (Paton's Canadiana comes to mind.) But then there are harsh ones that hurt my hands to work with and that split and that come in hideous colors. 

I use acrylics mostly if I'm making baby gifts. I also use them when I'm knitting "critter blankets" to donate to animal shelters and rescues. (Most of the critter blanket acrylics have been donated to me for that purpose.)

I like a lot of acrylic blends (wool and acrylic, cotton and acrylic, and so on; just made a sweater of 70% angora and 30% acrylic), too.

It just depends on the yarn and on what you like. And it IS possible to buy other yarns for very reasonable prices. Take a look at elann.com and at Smiley's Website, for example. And your LYS bargain bin! If you're putting all that time into it, use the best yarn you can afford.

Hazel


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

For me it depends on the type of yarn: Red Heart Supersaver and Vanna White acrylic yarn are too hard and stiff for me to work with and they don't soften up after you wash them. I use mostly Caron's Simply Soft acrylic yarn. It is soft and easy to work with and it washes well.


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

Do American washing machines not have a Wool Wash setting?
I never handwash my woollens, except perhaps cashmere. I air dry them in front of a radiator, so there is no extra work in using wool.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

insaneannie said:


> I really wish I could afford "nice" yarn. Knitting is my therapy for stress, and a multitude of other things. I love the new Red Heart "love" yarn, its soft and delightful to work with.


Go to elann.com and to Smiley's web site. There you'll find yarns that're even cheaper than Red Heart and of better quality. Also try the Ice Yarns site, in Turkey.

Hazel


----------



## seasha2000 (Sep 29, 2012)

Personally I like easy care items. I want something that I can just through in the washer and dryer. That usually means acrylics, I have used cotton that was washable and dryable, and I think its nice for alot of things, but my main stay is acrylic. Right now I'm using the Red Heart to make a king size blanket for my bed.It's going to cost about $200.00 finished, so to me that's a pretty high price, but it's one of a kind and its washable..


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Sometimes, when you put a lot of hard work, love, time and nice yarn into a project, and if it isn't going to be used heavily, it is worth dry cleaning it. A one or two time a year cleaning really isn't all that expensive, and if your fabric tolerates it, it maintains it much longer than regular washing. Obviously, this wouldn't apply to mittens or hats or kid's clothes, but for afghans that take forever to make, or sweaters that you want to wear for years to come, it is so worth it.


----------



## gardnerroberta (Nov 2, 2012)

What works for me when I use acrylics is to use one size larger hook or needles to add to the drape and the area between the stitches and soften the finished project. Then when I wash it, I rinse in a fabric softener or hair rinse depending upon the makeup of the yarn.


----------



## VictoriaJ (Sep 10, 2012)

I love the acrylic/wool blends and used Encore for the afghan I just finished. I like to use a special yarn when I'm knitting something that has an intricate pattern and is a gift. I would always use acrylic for baby goods for their tender skin. There are some good ones out there.

So the bottom line is, both have a good purpose.


----------



## bc knitter (Nov 18, 2012)

As I am allergic to wool, I use acrylics, bamboo and cotton. I knit a lot of baby blankets and such, and I can't imagine that working mothers with young babies have much time for hand washing of garmets.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RED2nd said:


> I admit I'm not the most knowledgeable about different yarn types, so would someone please explain to me why some (many?) knitters seem to hate acrylic yarn so much? The nicer ones, such as Caron Simply Soft seem to me to be soft, vibrant, and machine washable. Not perfect for every project, perhaps, but what's wrong with that?


I only use the man made yarns for toy making, and I NEVER use Acrylic, as I cannot tolerate the feel of it. My choice, for man made yarns, are the yarns made, by various techniques, the viscose or cellulose yarns. But when it comes to items for myself, or those who have trouble keeping warm, I will always use an animal fibre yarn - and I never substitute the yarn I want, for a cheaper yarn - I will save for the amount, until I can purchase what I need


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Nothing wrong with acrylic yarns! I have made many afghans from Red Heart (yeara ago) and they are still beautiful, non-pilling like some do and of course may have softened over time. VERY durable though and still very nice. I now use the newer softer ones that Red Heart makes or Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Yarn"---also Lion Brand Wool-ease (75% acrylic and 25% wool. I use more expensive yarns for garments although softer acrylics are great for children's things that have to washed a lot----great in washer and dryer!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> It's definitely an old prejudice, starting from when acrylics were first available and were much rougher than they are now. The old acrylics were pretty stiff, and didn't "breathe" or drape the way natural fibers do. Some people haven't caught on to the fact that they're very much improved these days. And sometime people with an bigger budget for their crafting forget that others have to make-do with less, they're not being mean they just view things from a different perspective. Like suggesting that of course any chocolate lover would obviously go for Godiva. Well, not everyone would.


I definitely agree. I started out in the 70's with Red Heart and gradually explored other yarns as I could afford them (sometimes I couldn't). Now I base my choices on how the item will be used and don't automatically rule out anything except the most outrageously pricey yarns. Same way with chocolate :~D!

I don't believe there is any such thing as a foolish question.....


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I dislike Carrons as it just to soft floppy in the long run and it splits easily when one crochets with it unless I use a larger hook like j-k but them being thin yarn it doesn't work up well with larger hooks. Just will not purchase it again most of what I have is from Grand daughters bed size dark green cover she made than after she broke up with a certain boyfriend didn't want it so I now have 15 balls of yarn some I have used up in lap robes. But when that is is gone its gone for good.


----------



## TammyJo (May 23, 2012)

I agree.. I even had someone tell me that I'm not really knitting because I was using acrylic...[/quote]

Now that's beyond stupid and rude to boot. You can knit with rope; you can knit with wire; you can knit with cording; you can knit with cable; you can knit with whatever the hell you want.

Knitting is knitting no matter what the product.[/quote]

You can knit with licorice. I saw it on ravelry. They made edible underwear out of it.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

My very first sweater, made when I was 15 (yikes, thats 40 years ago  ), was made with Caron 'orlon/acrylic'. I did not dare have wool clothes when my mother was doing the laundry! everything was done as hot and as fast as possible. It still looks pretty good.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

RED2nd said:


> I admit I'm not the most knowledgeable about different yarn types, so would someone please explain to me why some (many?) knitters seem to hate acrylic yarn so much? The nicer ones, such as Caron Simply Soft seem to me to be soft, vibrant, and machine washable. Not perfect for every project, perhaps, but what's wrong with that?


 Can you say "Yarn snob"?


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Dowager said:


> RoxyCatlady said:
> 
> 
> > Not everyone has access to Caron Simply Soft. Some of us are limited to the cheaper Red Heart yarns. (Red Heart does make some nicer ones, too).
> ...


I wouldn't know what the price was - I still haven't seen it in any stores here, despite the fact that Spinrite bought them... It still isn't available.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I think there are two different types of yarn snobs - there are the ones who prefer not to knit with acrylic ever, but that is their own preference, and they don't impose it on other people. Then there are the type that I ran into that one time - that insist that the only type of yarn you should use is the high end stuff... Needless to say, I don't have any problem getting along with the first type, and I avoid the second!!


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

i knitted my self a jacket in wool it took me for ever has a very nice pattern but it is far too heavy to wear, it is waiting to be frogged =waste of money time and patients :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

In a yarn shop I once saw a packet of notepaper with the picture of a skein of yarn on the front and a red line through it, like No Parking signs sometimes have. The caption said, "Friends don't let friends buy acrylic." Well, folks, what about those who can't or won't hand-wash anything, or can't comfortably wear wool? What about those whose nearest yarn shop is 50 miles away and never has anything but acrylic? And of course, price enters into the choice. We have to be realistic.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I choose my yarns because I like the look of them or I like a pattern, so buy the yarn. My favourite for babies and children is Sirdar snuggly which is 45% acrylic and 55% nylon. Lovely to knit with and lots of great colours. I also like Sirdar snowflake which is 100% polyester and soft as kittens. I have also made baby cardigans with 100% cotton, but all are machine washable. Most mothers with young children don't have time or inclination to hand wash clothes, let alone dry flat, etc. 
So each to his own and happy knitting to all


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I mostly, only use acrylics when I knit gifts. I usually knit for grands and my own daughters. The only thing I use wool for is socks and it is always super wash. Of course I make dishcloths with cotton. The nicest wool I use for me! I can't trust my daughters to hand wash, so acrylic it is!


----------



## leholland (May 29, 2012)

Now I'm scared. Working on a scarf with RH in ****** stitch, love the definition the yarn gives this stitch, but now I'm hearing about static, softness of this yarn, and not sure if I should continue. The pattern called for a cotton blend, like 90 cotton 10 acrylic. Being a new knitter, I haven't learned how to match patterns with yarn and needle size yet.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

leholland said:


> Now I'm scared. Working on a scarf with RH in ****** stitch, love the definition the yarn gives this stitch, but now I'm hearing about static, softness of this yarn, and not sure if I should continue. The pattern called for a cotton blend, like 90 cotton 10 acrylic. Being a new knitter, I haven't learned how to match patterns with yarn and needle size yet.


Don't worry about your scarf; it will be lovely. ****** stitch is a favorite of mine. When you finish machine wash and dry the scarf---that will soften it.

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barbiibaby (Mar 18, 2012)

Thats why i sometimes shy away from joining swaps because i cannot afford the higher priced yarns


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I have no problem with acrylics (although the colors can sometimes be a bit jarring), but my husband claims they don't "breathe". His whole family holds the same view, and knitting for them is expensive as all the materials have to be natural.


----------



## Dancer13 (Nov 11, 2012)

When I knit or crochet for my grandkids, I use acrylics mainly because they are machine washable and soft. A few weeks ago, though, my knitting group had a yarn stash sale. I needed to get rid of some skeins of acrylic and someone passed by my display and haughtily said,'Oh, that's the cheap stuff.' There's one in every group
.


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

Not a foolish question. Partly indoctrination and partly a form of snobbishness. Ha. I am using it more and more. The quality has improved so much over the years and it is no longer the plastic-stiff feeling it used to have. 

I have been knitting for years . I have used wool for years. In fact, that is all we had when I started as a teenager. But times they are a changing.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

One reason I use acrylic yarn is because I get a lot of it for free. The second reason I use acrylic is that is the only yarn I can afford when I do buy it. The third reason I use acrylic yarn is because I am allergic to wool.


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd like to make a comment here, please -- BEFORE you make a garment out of ANY form of acrylic yarn -- perform a simple burn test on it. Have a small bowl of water ready, hold about 2 inches of yarn with tweezers and light it on fire. Then WATCH and see what happens. Acrylic will turn into a hard black goo -- think of that on a delicate baby's skin. Wool, on the other hand, burns into a soft clean ash. 

For safety's sake -- I try to work with wool for children. Also because wool can absorb about 60% of its weight in liquid before you'll know it is damp -- it keeps them warmer than acrylic. 

There ARE superwash or suprawash wool yarns that can be simply tossed into the washer and dryer -- they are pure wool that is treated or coated with a substance to make them washable. 

Again -- sometimes it boils down to price point and availability. My only thought is to also consider the safety issues between the two fibers. 

Warm hugs and woofs, 

Maggie & MacTaggart


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone would bring up Yarn Snobs.
I'm sure they enjoy the luxury of the yarns. 
However, I suspect it is also a vainglorious inadequacy that they cling to, looking as if they know more than others, by affording the "better" yarn.
When we donate, and pay it forward with any yarn, that is the beauty of giving. I count that as the important thing about yarn.


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

I cannot wear wool without a lining so I have no problem with the acrylics. There are a lot of beautiful acrylics on the market.


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

I also do a lot of charity knitting. The homeless are not going to/unable to hand wash and dry flat. So I always use acrylic. 

And I like the soft feel of acrylic for my own sweaters. 

Don't let others tell you what to use. There is no wrong in knitting if it works for you.


----------



## Barbiibaby (Mar 18, 2012)

omg that is just totally amazing..how rude some people can be.....


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Find a magnified picture of a wool fiber and you will see why many people find it itchy next to their skin. The hair cells have little pointy edges because that is the way Mother Nature grows them. Lamb's wool is usually softer since the wool doesn't have a sheared edge at one end. Cheap anything yarn is cheap yarn. I learned this the hard way by spending a great deal of time on a project that looked like heck since the yarn was cheap. The good acrylics are all I use since I don't hand wash stuff. I love the look and feel of wool to work with, but can't wear it.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I do mostly charity knitting and they prefer washable yarns.
Many won't accept anything with wool or other animal fibers.
Hospitals,shelters and cancer centers in my area will accept
acrylic or cotton yarns only. My chemo center also hands out
patterns. Many patients are bothered by yarns or decorative
items which add either weight or cause itching. There are many
lovely acrylic yarns such as knitpicks Brava,Vanna's,RHSS is
soft once its washed. I launder all items before gifting them.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Knitting is knitting regardless of what you use. It is the enjoyment of the process and the finished object that is important. I prefer natural fibers because I like the look and feel, but I don't think I am a yarn snob. I like blends with acrylics or other non-natural products because they add stability, sheen or sparkle. I particularly like tencel or seacell for the softness. There are a number of very nice wool/acrylic blends that make up beautifully--WoolEase, Encore, etc. What I look for is that the base yarn is a good fibre. There are both really good and really bad natural yarns out there just as good and bad acrylics. Use the best you can afford that works for the project you choose. All that being said, I would be concerned with an all acrylic for a baby or small child because of the danger of fire. It may wash easily, but it definitely has a safety issue.


----------



## the cats meow (Sep 20, 2012)

There are are many different reasons as there are knitters and prejudices too. Do what appeals to you.


----------



## kduran (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't have a problem with acrylic, but remember, it is made from petro-chemicals and is highly flamable and will give off toxic gas. Natural yarn is not always greener, but perhaps it may be better for the planet? Luxury fibers (affordable to only some people, I know) help keep local farms in business. Alpaca and sheep farms are a nice use for open space. However, unnatural yarn today is really very nice looking and to work with, though with less give and less forgiving if you need to try to change the size of an item. Also, many wool yarns are now made to be machine washable.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Is it my imagination, but are the RedHeart SuperSaver yarns softer? I'm not talking about the "Soft" but the regular 7 oz super saver. I'm very pleased with my latest project.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Acrylic is the best for charity knitting, and I have been told by some ladies at a charity group that I go to when finished, give a wash in baby shampoo/conditioner combo as this softens the wool and gives it a lovely feel.

I do agree that some of the expensive wools are kept for personal special projects, but any pattern that says expensive brand, remember that just as good a finish can be achieved with the right cheaper brand.

I recently say a shawl done in Carnival 8 ply which the original pattern called for something mohair and expensive. The shawl is beautiful. I am now doing a scarf in wool donated to charity group.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I've made a number of baby items in Cascade 220 Superwash. They have wonderful colors, great yardage, and excellent pattern support. It washes beautifully, is very soft and lovely to work with as well as wear. If you can find it on sale, it isn't much more than the nicer acrylics. Also, Sirdar Snuggly is terrific baby/child yarn. I just made a vest for my nephew from one of their pattern booklets with the Snuggly. Came out cuter than cute! And so soft. It had good yardage also.


----------



## Crassnalou (Nov 30, 2012)

I LOVE the fact that not only did you ask this, but the responses are so "open-minded". I am tired of the world ingeneral, being so single minded about what's acceptable and what's not. I'd rather we not deplete the world of petroleum but on the other hand, there are good reasons to use acrylic rather than wool in some instances. These answers represent so many others that make me LOVE this site and all of you answering on it. You take the time to address what the asker really needs. I feel like I've found friends and I've never even asked a question! Great thoughtful, focused, passionate community.


----------



## Crassnalou (Nov 30, 2012)

well-reasoned, moderate answer. I LOVE you all!


----------



## Crassnalou (Nov 30, 2012)

well-reasoned, moderate answer. I LOVE you all!


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

I just looked at that Herrschners' winning afghan made from Red Heart Super Saver - It is worth a look - absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

I knit and crochet for charity, so I am always looking for sales and coupons. I love Simply Soft and use for all of my baby items whenever the pattern uses the same weight yarn as Simply Soft.


----------



## the cats meow (Sep 20, 2012)

Red Heart has done very well in upgradeing and improving its yarns.


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

30+ years ago when I was just dating my husband I crocheted a rainbow ripple afghan. It was made with plain old red heart worsted weight yarn. In November we went on vacation and for a day ended up in Bryce Cn Natl Park. It was a whole 20 degrees. My husband threw it into our truck before we left just in case we needed a warm blanket. Well we ended up wrapping up our dog in it because he got cold. My husband actually keeps it in the truck during the winter for his lunchtime naps. It is still every bit as bright as the days I made it! Absolutely amazing! Having said that, these days I much prefer wool or wool blends.


----------



## niru (Oct 3, 2012)

I like simply soft or any soft to touch yarn. But when I made feather and fan scarf with Red Heart yarn the pattern really stand out than any softer yarn.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

RED2nd said:


> I admit I'm not the most knowledgeable about different yarn types, so would someone please explain to me why some (many?) knitters seem to hate acrylic yarn so much? The nicer ones, such as Caron Simply Soft seem to me to be soft, vibrant, and machine washable. Not perfect for every project, perhaps, but what's wrong with that?


I'm currently working with it (Simply Soft) and I like it very much.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a problem ordering online. I have ordered a couple different ICE yarns that were way different than I thought they would be. Twice now I have been in my LYS and happened to see the yarn I was going to order and it would not do for my project at all. One was for a cowl for my 86 year old mother, it would have scratched her terribly.

What do you do? I can't tell from a little picture and a discription what the yarn will be like. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I have no problem with acrylics (although the colors can sometimes be a bit jarring), but my husband claims they don't "breathe". His whole family holds the same view, and knitting for them is expensive as all the materials have to be natural.


Hmmmm, perhaps they would like to furnish you with the yarns of their choice. The gift would be your knitting expertise and time.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Barbiibaby said:


> Thats why i sometimes shy away from joining swaps because i cannot afford the higher priced yarns


I don't send or receive high priced yarn. In fact today I sent out a package to a woman who has 2 granddaughters on the way. I happen to have bins of baby yarn so I just used some of that.

Another thing I do is watch for clearance items and if the price is right, I buy several depending on the price. I have a swap box full of goodies ready to go.

I would urge you to try a swap, you can withdraw at any time. I love getting the packages but I think I like sending them even more!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nothing wrong with whatever you care to knit or crochet with. Why care what others think? I mostly use wool or alpaca for several reasons: wool keeps me warm, I like the cozy feel of a good wool sweater or blanket, acrylic yarns in general scratch my hands and fingers when I knit with them, I cannot wear acrylic or cover up in an acrylic blanket. I do not like to support the plastics industries. My family prefers natural fibers. I do not think this makes me a yarn snob. I do not know how one could determine whether another knitter is a yarn snob or not. I am too busy knitting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

The acrylic yarns are great because they can be washed. I only use wool or other natural fibers for people whom I know are not allergic or who ask for natural fibers/wool. Will work with either.


----------



## GABYJANES (Jan 5, 2013)

a lot of people do not like acrylic because it melts if too hot. i will not use it on children patterns if i can help it


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

There's absolutely nothing wrong with using acrylic yarn of any sort. Although I am careful how I wash and dry it. I use it for things that go to charity and for my 3 youngest grandchildren who are 4,2 and 2. Gotta give the Moms a break. But for the adults I like to use something natural, the youngest daughter can't wear wool or 100% synthetics next to her skin. So there's the solution. Use what you feel is appropriate and what you can afford. Believe me, there isn't a lot of expensive yarn being used in this house.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

RED2nd said:


> Thanks for all the responses, folks. I do love to splurge on good yarns now and then, and I guess it's been a while since I worked with the really cheap range of yarns. It makes sense that the technology to make them has improved over time, and also that I didn't notice the texture when I didn't know any better.
> 
> My family and I are easily bothered by wool. I'll stick with acrylics for the babies and throws. What natural fibers do you recommend for nicer grown-up clothing?


I like Lion Brand's "Wool Ease" yarn. It is very soft and it is washable. Otherwise I use acrylic/polyester/rayon/ blends. I also like 100% cotton yarn.


----------



## whitedog (Dec 21, 2011)

I used a Caron bamboo blend yarn for the first time this week and am so impressed by both its feel when knitting and how nice it looks in the project. 

It would be a perfect yarn for an Aran sweater or other cabled piece because each stitch is distinguishable. I remember some wools from the 50's looking just like that in tennis sweaters and other patterns knitted with sport weight yarn.

Beautiful!


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

Wool used to be recommended for outdoor wear because it stays warm even when wet by rain or snow. The Aran yarn sold for "fisherman" sweaters used to have so much lanolin left in it that it felt wonderful to knit because the lanolin soothed my dry skin. Many sources of info on hiking and camping gear used to recommend wool. I'm not sure if that is still true. I agree with the person who said earlier that wool hats and mittens always seem warmer.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

When I first learned to knit 50 years ago it was wool. Today we have choices and I do not get locked in on a particular type of yarn. I usually buy my better yarns on sale. I am knitting a poncho for my SIL and doing it with acrylic yarn. I need to do 2 baby blankets and they will also be done in acrylic. I have also pulled out some yarns for sweater vest for my DH and these are wool. I will not be locked into any one type of yarn.


----------



## neenie (Nov 29, 2012)

That was certainly anything but a "foolish question". I have been knitting for many years and have probably only used wool or wool blend once or twice in my many years of knitting. Just give me the Orlon Sayelle, Caron or other soft acrylic yarns and I'm a happy camper. I worked until I was 65 plus raising my family and keeping house; I never had time for hand laundering and blocking a garment.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Wool and alpaca are reported to be warmer and more water resistant than non-natural fabrics. That is both a blessing and a curse! The good thing is that it breathes.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I like to do lacy projects and you can't block acrylic yarns well. I do use acrylic yarn for baby projects and also for blankets for ease of washing.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ruthkk said:


> Wool used to be recommended for outdoor wear because it stays warm even when wet by rain or snow. The Aran yarn sold for "fisherman" sweaters used to have so much lanolin left in it that it felt wonderful to knit because the lanolin soothed my dry skin. Many sources of info on hiking and camping gear used to recommend wool. I'm not sure if that is still true. I agree with the person who said earlier that wool hats and mittens always seem warmer.


I still have several skeins of that Aran yarn with the lanolin left in and have been debating for some time about how to use it since I'm not a great fan of Aran knitting for myself. It's one of those weird things, I love Aran sweaters/afghans as long as they belong to other people(???). I suppose that would be called a quirk? It is lovely yarn, perhaps it would make a good casual jacket.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

neenie said:


> That was certainly anything but a "foolish question". I have been knitting for many years and have probably only used wool or wool blend once or twice in my many years of knitting. Just give me the Orlon Sayelle, Caron or other soft acrylic yarns and I'm a happy camper. I worked until I was 65 plus raising my family and keeping house; I never had time for hand laundering and blocking a garment.


This sounds like my life was. Isn't it great that we have KP to inspire us to do the things we didn't have time for earlier on? I'm branching out a great deal these days :~).


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

do business with your lys, get to know the yarns so when you do have to order online, you will know what you want to order. you are lucky to have a lys. we do not have one within 350 miles.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

BC said:


> do business with your lys, get to know the yarns so when you do have to order online, you will know what you want to order. you are lucky to have a lys. we do not have one within 350 miles.


350 miles! :shock: Where are you in TX? That certainly sounds like a good business opportunity for an enterprising knitter :mrgreen:


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, I do love my alpaca yarn!! And have waited many years to have some luxury yarn.
But there is certainly a place for the acrylic. My young grands get acrylic mittens and hats; the charity hats are acrylic; things for anyone int he nursing home are acrylic. And yes, it is getting better than it used to be when my kids were little.
So whatever we use, just enjoy the creating!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

I love the feel of working with the better animal fiber yarns, but start to itch if I use wool for too long. Most of what I make is for people who cannot or prefer not to use wool. Also the ease of washable acrylics makes them preferable to other yarns for most people. Since there are so many "soft" yarns out there in the marketplace nowadays, I use mostly acrylics or blends. Besides that - they are infinitely more affordable!! Knit with whatever you choose and ignore those "yarn snobs". We knit for pleasure - not to be judged for what tools or yarn we use . Knit on


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, I have to give Wal-Mart some credit! I had posted about ordering sock yarn last week and being told it wouldn't get here until the 15th and 21st. Much to my surprise, the yarn that was shipped direct came today, and I got an e-mail that the yarn sent to the store for pick-up was there waiting.

Yippee!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-3061-3.html#23184

When I first went on KP I was a regular user of acrylic yarns. When I read this about acrylic yarn thats when I started to use more natural fibers. Acrylic yarn will melt into your skin if you are caught in a fire. I was making clothes for my grandchildren and I sure won't want anything to happen to them. I like using the superwash yarns. Superwash can be machine wash and thrown into the dryer.

Cascade 220 Superwash is one of my favorite yarns for children wear.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Everyone is talking about the fire safety issue with acrylic yarns.  I'm just curious ... does anyone here know of a baby burning because of wearing acrylics of having an acrylic blanket?

I have been taking a poll and I have yet to find anyone who knows anyone this has happened to. I'm not saying that it has never happened, because I'm sure it has. But there are far more dangerous issues in most people's homes for babies to get into. I put acrylic yarn pretty close to the bottom of that list.

Also talked with my son-in-law who is a firefighter/paramedic and most people who die in fires die from smoke inhalation and not from burning.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I have been sitting here knitting with reclaimed Red Heart yarn while reading all 11 pages. I made an Aran cardigan for my Mom not long before she died. It is pink. I had saved it (she has been gone 6 years) and it now fits my 2 youngest daughters. They won't wear it because it is pink. I thought about giving it to charity, then my 3 & 5 yo GDs informed me they needed sweaters. So, frogged the sweater and am now knitting for the 5 yo.

Most of the time when I knit now with RH yarn, I have to put a piece of bandage tape on my pointer finger on my left hand where the yarn glides across the finger. Most knitting eventually leaves a groove there, but RH feels rough and almost like a rug burn.

I use acrylics most of the time. Wool often feels itchy against my skin. I have started knitting lace shawls/shawlettes and have used Merino for that. (I love knitting them, but can't see myself wearing them. I am on my 3rd, but haven't decided what to do with the first 2.) My socks are mostly a wool blend. A few of them feel itchy when it gets warm, I can't wear any of them unless it is cold.

I have a SIL who thought she was allergic to wool. She had a severe reaction if she just touched it. She & my brother were looking for a plaid for his kilt for their wedding. She had a small sample wrapped in paper & she went from store to store showing it to them trying to get a match to the plaid. They finally ordered from Scotland. She was planning on wearing gloves for the wedding & just not touching the kilt at all. She accidentally touched it & had no reaction. Come to find out she is not allergic to the wool, just what ever chemicals are used to process wool in the US. If it comes from the UK, Australia, or other countries away from America, she has no problem.


----------



## Sharon Attebery (Jan 8, 2013)

I have knitted for years and I do not remember what ssk stands for I am knitting mittens it is on a shaping row help


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Everyone is talking about the fire safety issue with acrylic yarns. I'm just curious ... does anyone here know of a baby burning because of wearing acrylics of having an acrylic blanket?
> 
> I have been taking a poll and I have yet to find anyone who knows anyone this has happened to. I'm not saying that it has never happened, because I'm sure it has. But there are far more dangerous issues in most people's homes for babies to get into. I put acrylic yarn pretty close to the bottom of that list.
> 
> Also talked with my son-in-law who is a firefighter/paramedic and most people who die in fires die from smoke inhalation and not from burning.


When my grandson was two, he was wearing an acrylic hoodie, and fell backwards into the camp fire. Fortunately his Mother was close, and grabbed him right out. He had some bad burns on his lower back, and still has scars, BUT they said the hood being up SAVED his hair and face from being burned.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sharon Attebery said:


> I have knitted for years and I do not remember what ssk stands for I am knitting mittens it is on a shaping row help


Sharon, it means slip, slip, knit. Slip two stitches to the right needle and then knit it through the back.
http://verypink.com/2010/03/13/video-slip-slip-knit-ssk/


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I use acrylics most of the time as I knit for busy families. One blue sweater, knit 10 years ago, has been in the washer and dryer dozens of times. Third kid is wearing it and it looks great.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Sharon Attebery said:


> I have knitted for years and I do not remember what ssk stands for I am knitting mittens it is on a shaping row help


Slip, slip, knit.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

RED2nd said:


> I admit I'm not the most knowledgeable about different yarn types, so would someone please explain to me why some (many?) knitters seem to hate acrylic yarn so much? The nicer ones, such as Caron Simply Soft seem to me to be soft, vibrant, and machine washable. Not perfect for every project, perhaps, but what's wrong with that?


I recently knitted 2 cardigans size 2 and 4 in Lincraft 8 ply 100% acrylic and they knitted up beautifully-no question on here is foolish RED2nd, have a lovely day!

:wink:


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Sharon Attebery said:


> I have knitted for years and I do not remember what ssk stands for I am knitting mittens it is on a shaping row help


That would be slip, slip, knit. In other words, slip knitwise two stitches from the left to right needle, then knit them together by placing left needle into back of stitches and knitting off. Was that clear?


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I love wool yarns but they require a lot of tender care and not all people can wear them comfortably. Acrylics are fine if they are of good quality. I don't care for the stiff ones with garish colors.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

"yarn snobs" may be snobs in general.
I would never buy expensive yarn unless it was for something that would last for years. Having said that. I have made sweaters and dresses for my cousin's girls and the second generation are wearing them now and they were made with red heart 30+years ago.
Enjoy whay you like.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Joanne Hyde said:


> "yarn snobs" may be snobs in general.
> I would never buy expensive yarn unless it was for something that would last for years. Having said that. I have made sweaters and dresses for my cousin's girls and the second generation are wearing them now and they were made with red heart 30+years ago.
> Enjoy whay you like.


I have had the same experience with Red Heart yarn. It lasts forever. Also, Red Heart has kept up with the new trends in the specialty yarns. For most of my projects I use either Red Heart or Lion Brand yarns and love them both.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Most of my yarns are either acrylic or a wool/acrylic blend. It is not so much the yarn we don't like it is that you just have to watch certain brands. I have said I don't like Red Heart but those were mainly the old Red Heart which was rather rough and did not feel good against the skin, but they have improved on it and some are really soft. You just have to watch out when you block acrylic as any direct contact, even when using a presscloth, can melt those with the shiny threads through them. Other than that they knit or crochet up just as pretty. I really love Caron yarns.


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Everyone is talking about the fire safety issue with acrylic yarns. I'm just curious ... does anyone here know of a baby burning because of wearing acrylics of having an acrylic blanket?
> 
> I have been taking a poll and I have yet to find anyone who knows anyone this has happened to. I'm not saying that it has never happened, because I'm sure it has. But there are far more dangerous issues in most people's homes for babies to get into. I put acrylic yarn pretty close to the bottom of that list.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

As I posted earlier, when my grandson was two, he stumbled and fell backwards into the camp fire (His Mother was standing 2 feet from him but was unable to grab him quickly enough to prevent it, though she did get him out almost instantly) He was wearing an acrylic fabric hoodie. The shirt part melted into his back, and he still carries the scars today (He is in college now) The upside was that the doctors said the hood protected his face and hair from getting burned!


----------



## shluke (Jan 26, 2012)

I love acrylics, and I don't like the care that many natural fibers demand. I knit almost exclusively with acrylic yarn. The cost is also a deciding factor for me as well.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

I would think wool, cotton or any type of fabric except one that is a fire retardant would have done the same thing, however, having said that, some of the acrylic yarns do have that real shiny thread in it and it will melt faster. Accidents do happen and you just have to watch kids and even when you watch them things still happen.


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

Has anyone noticed that Simply Soft has changed, it is not as soft as it used to be a number of years ago. It also seems thicker. I have some I brought a number of years ago and and I cannot use it with some I brought more recently as one is thicker than the other.


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

RED2nd said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone is talking about the fire safety issue with acrylic yarns. I'm just curious ... does anyone here know of a baby burning because of wearing acrylics of having an acrylic blanket?
> ...


Yes, In 2002 my son went up in flames while trying to light a bonfire on his 21st birthday (his friends had doused the bonfire with petrol and he did not know it), he was wearing an acrylic shirt and he carries the scars still today where the shirt melted into his skin


----------

